# Homosassa



## Castmore (Jul 27, 2016)

I seen one roll just North of Bayport, last Saturday in about 5-6 ft.. that’s a few miles south of ya I know..


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I haven't been out in almost a month with my busted transom, but as of two days ago I heard they're showing up as far north as Yankeetown.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sidelock said:


> Anyone seeing any tarpon ?


Here we go again...

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tarpon.45358/


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Tarpon are the ones with the line on the side right? They sit under my dock light but will not eat bread or hotdogs..


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boneheaded said:


> Tarpon are the ones with the line on the side right? They sit under my dock light but will not eat bread or hotdogs..


Try some corn kernels on a gold J hook. You just have to make sure the bobber is set about a foot above the hook.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Haven't seen any, try back in September.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Homosassa. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

They're here.


----------

